# Nail Art



## Jjlane (Apr 18, 2011)

I wanted to share a new nail art that I tried out. I also wanted to ask all of you to post any type of nail art that you would like to share! I love seeing new techniques and I am always looking for new inspiration! I read about this somewhere (don't remember where) but I read that the person used a needle to pull the nail polish to make swirly designs. This was my first attempt and I am pretty happy with the way it turned out. The biggest tip I have if you want to try this is to put on your base color and immediately drip small drops of the contrasting color (I used 2 colors here). Then quickly use the needle to pull the colors around. It is important to not let the polish dry. DO NOT USE QUICK DRY POLISH!!





In different lighting:





Other hand:


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 19, 2011)

THAT is HOT. Post that on the WnW FB page!


----------



## Ngelic (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow, thats really pretty &lt;3

I love both greens on your nails!


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 19, 2011)

This is too cool!  I love it.  Of course we will want a tutorial!! heheheheh


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 19, 2011)

Very pretty.  Great job on your nails!


----------



## Jjlane (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! This was my first attempt at this so I wasn't sure it would turn out looking nice so I didn't bother taking pictures of the process. Next time I do this I promise I will take tutorial pictures! I did post this on the WnW Fb page!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 19, 2011)

This is cool, and really pretty. Next time, don't hesitate to take pictures to show us the process  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. What kind of needle did you use?


----------



## llehsal (Apr 19, 2011)

This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Apr 19, 2011)

I love this. LOVE THISSSS! :[


----------



## moriesnailart (Apr 19, 2011)

This is awesome!! A real work of art!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 19, 2011)

Woah! I never even look in the nail forums but when I saw this photo on the home page, I had to see more!! GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Jjlane (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am working on a picture tutorial for this design. I will post it as soon as I finish it!


----------



## katana (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow! What a gorgeous Mani!!!


----------



## greeneyedlady (Apr 21, 2011)

This really caught my eye! Amazing job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MaryKayAllThWay (Apr 23, 2011)

WOW!!! I love your nails!  I hope you do a tutorial because I would love how to do something like that with my nails...


----------



## kayjay (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow...this looks really awesome!!! Cant wait to see the tutorial so I can try it. The colors look great together...it almost looks like a flame.


----------



## Jjlane (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Everyone! I am still working on the tutorial. The polish keeps drying too fast while I am taking pictures. I will keep trying to do a tutorial for this. I am thinking that if I get someone else to take the pictures it should work because I won't have to keep stopping to take pictures! I will not give up!!


----------



## AmyNxDx (Apr 25, 2011)

love it!


----------



## foojoy (Apr 26, 2011)

Very Nice...LOVE-LOVE-LOVE it!!!!!!


----------



## xNadia (Apr 27, 2011)

How beautiful! What talent ^.^


----------



## Thefemaleclown (May 1, 2011)

This is awesome! I'll have to try this as soon as possible. Would you consider doing a video tutorial for this look?


----------



## 2010sherrybaby (May 3, 2011)

Very beautiful work. I have never heard of this technique. I am about to try this now.


----------



## Jjlane (May 3, 2011)

If anyone does try this please post pictures!! I still have not had time to try a tutorial for this but I promise I will make one! I will probably do a picture tutorial because my camera does not do video very well.


----------



## Jjlane (May 14, 2011)

Monarch Butterfly Mani

Sorry everyone I still have not been able to do a tutorial on the needle marbling but I do have some other nail art to share with everyone! This is my first attempt at a freehand design using nail art pens! I think it turned out pretty well!


----------



## Jjlane (May 14, 2011)

Butterfly to go with my butterfly mani:

Today after posting my butterfly mani I went to play paintball and found a blue butterfly that could not fly, I think it got wet since it was raining. As I was going to move it to a tree, I realized that it matched my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so excited and took pictures to share with everyone!!! Sorry but in the pictures I have my paintball gloves still on:


----------



## kayjay (May 15, 2011)

love this pic!!! so adorable!
 



> Originally Posted by *Jjlane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Butterfly to go with my butterfly mani:
> 
> Today after posting my butterfly mani I went to play paintball and found a blue butterfly that could not fly, I think it got wet since it was raining. As I was going to move it to a tree, I realized that it matched my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so excited and took pictures to share with everyone!!! Sorry but in the pictures I have my paintball gloves still on:


----------



## Jjlane (May 16, 2011)

Thanks! It was complete luck that I found a butterfly that matched my nails!


----------



## AnnasJoant (Sep 21, 2011)

Maybe its a sign or something. I mean, that's like a once in a life time thing. I do hope the butterfly was eventually able to fly again lol. And your fire looking nails are fantastic. I'm inspired.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 21, 2011)

You're great with nails ^^


----------



## lauramaat (Sep 22, 2011)

I like the shades they gives a different look

haloxyl


----------



## lacquerbuzz (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi! I'm new to this forum. Jjlane I love your designs! I hope one day I can be as good as you are at nail art and taking pictures. I thought I'd throw in one of my designs. I did this using the sponging technique. 

 

 Hope you like!


----------



## pandy1021 (Sep 30, 2011)

The images was great! Actually, I called both my wife and daughters to see the pictures and the loved it too. Will try the suggestions you wrote above said my daughter while taking looking more at the images. Well, again, that is one great nail art! I love it too.


----------



## AnnasJoant (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm just wondering, did you just do two dots, or were your dots longer, like a long dot. Sorry, I've always been horrible at explaining things lol. And also, did you also hold the needle at an angle to get the thicker lines?


----------

